# 

## Slogger

,       , , ,        (). 

    ,     ?



            ?    ?

     :



> 1 -     " ",     -,    ,    "",       ,        -     ""          12.03.2019,   , 
>     "",     -,    ,    "",   ,    "",     :





> 2 -     "",    "",         " " -,   ,        -     ""          12.03.2019,   , 
>     "",     -,    ,    "",   ,    "",     :

----------


## Server56

(      . )?  ,       . ,   ,   2.

----------


## Slogger

,    .
  ,      .     1 .    1  ,  ,       .

,    ?

----------


## Server56

:   ,  ,        (  ,   )       ?    ,    ?

----------


## Slogger

,   ,  .        .

  22 1  :



> -  , **       ,    ,  , ,  ,    ,       ,  ,     ()    , , ,  ,    ,   ,      ,   ,  ,           ,   ,      (  -   ).


 


> 


    .

 ,    ,       . )))

----------


## Server56

,  ,  ,     ,  . ,     ?

----------


## Slogger

,    .



> ,


,          ,     .

   +    .

----------


## Server56

(   )   ,          .      ? :Hmm:

----------

